# Two spawns in one DT/HM, HM/HMPK



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, starting another spawn log.. this time combining two new spawns into this one as it's just easier.. lol

No pics yet until they get a bit bigger.. will get pics of the parents of one of the spawns next time I take them out lol. I am so not good at taking pictures lol

First spawn is a royal blue DTHM male with a green marble cellophane HM girl.. Both virgins, placed them in spawn tank on Tuesday 4/16. They spawned on Wed 4/17 late afternoon, hatched overnight on Thurs/Fri 4/18-4/19

Will have different variations of blue, green, marble, cellophane HMs with DT geno, DTHMs. Mother's background - parents are from Sieg Illig and Karen Mac Auley, both are top breeders.. so hoping for good stock from this pair.

----

Second spawn is the father of my last spawn, red/white/cellophane dragon HM, female is a turq/light blue HMPK - it's another "What will I get" spawn lol.. hoping her topline helps even out his. He has 1 spawn experience, female a virgin.. Placed them in the spawn tank on 4/17, spawned overnight on 4/18, still waiting to see tails. Both parents are from IBC judges/breeders from Thailand.

Temps in both tanks are 86-88. Nothing in there but IAL. Used previous method of small tub with holes in a 10g tank.

Will update with pictures once I get around to taking them lol.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Parents of the second spawn - both are 180 (not shown) .. this is a definite "wonder what I will get" spawn lol.. love these types!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That male is really pretty. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this to see how the babies turn out


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! More babies!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

You will get a good mix of red and blue If it were me I would have used a nice dragon red and white girl, you will also get a couple short finned Bettas because if they are sibs, they are carrying it for Plakat.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

hehe.. that one is going to be one interesting spawn lol.. I figured I would get some odd ones in the mix, but right now my female selection for this dragon male is very limited.. when I purchased him I was not aware he was a dragon (the video was too far away to see clearly), and I'm not a big dragon fan. 
And that female isn't the one I ordered originally.. ordered a royal blue girl for my blue DTHM, but got her instead.

So figured to put the two "odd" ones in my breeding group together and see what I get.

I had used him once to see what I get.. my first batch with him is giving me all cambodians with all different colored fins, and a few white dragons with clear fins. 

He is probably going to be put into retirement after this last spawn.. he is starting to grizzle quite a bit, which explains why a few of his older spawn is starting to as well. 

For her, unsure her future.. I'm not doing HMPK (outside of one pair of EEs).. will see what I get from some of these spawns and see if anything will go with her... can always work out the short fins. I just don't think I can get rid of any breeding female just yet lol.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm really interested in seeing some of your males babies. I am looking at breeding my DT, Ra, who has very similar coloring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you get any red, white and blue then I'd be interested in one.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

That girl is amazing!! Very interested to see how the babies turn out :-D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! They are doing great so far..

The DTHMxHM are getting more active and bigger... no pictures yet as it's hard to see them still.

The other spawn - HMxHMPK are also doing well. The dad is still with them and taking care of them. Unlike last time when I pulled him (he refused to eat for a week+ after pulling him), he is eating really good while in the fry tank. Looks like I have a good amount in there, seems to be bigger than the DT spawn. 

And sure thing DQ! I don't believe either of these carry the marble gene, but who knows what I'll get!

Thanks trilobite, poor girl got really really beat up - lots of scales missing, I'd say a total of 20% of her scales on her body are gone. And lots of fin damage. But so far she is doing good recovering.. eating and active.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

What a savage :shock: Glad to hear shes recovering well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor girl. Yeah, she sure got the crap beaten out of her but that stuff happens during breeding.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Girls are healing up good  

Have a couple pics I need to resize to post.. but waiting til they get bigger to take more. All seem to be doing good though! Looks like a couple hundred in the HM/HMPK spawn, and about 50-100 in the DTHM one.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's great! I'm excited to see them .


----------

